# Is this a damaged fin?



## hoglahoo (Nov 15, 2010)

I didn't see this at the petstore yesterday, but once in the tank it became clear something does not look quite right here. Can I expect her to heal herself?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

it does look like it, but no frets. it'll heal on its own :]


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

some damage but yeah, it will heal. Just make sure to keep her water clean.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

should be fine, just keep an eye on it to ensure it doesnt start getting worse.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes it will heal. You can put a few drops of Betta Revive in the water to keep it from turning into fin rot. Regrowth will sometimes come back in as clear or white.


----------



## hoglahoo (Nov 15, 2010)

She did not look much better today. I may look into the revive stuff but I did have a plastic plant in the tank which may have been the culprit (although the other betta in the tank didn't seem to have problems with it). I'll wait a couple of days to see whether it improves

On the other hand, she had not eaten any pellets since we brought her home, but tonight I fed her some freeze dried worms and she did eat some of those. She is active, and I suppose could still be adjusting to new home










The water is pretty clean. The 10 gal tank is only 6 - 7 weeks old and we change out 3 or 4 gallons every weekend and use a filter as well. The specks in the photo are highlighted by the camera flash - I am not even sure if that was stuff in the water or on the glass in that particular photo


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Never ever use plastic plants in a Betta tank. They can rip the heck out of there fins. If I use plants I always use the silk ones.


----------



## hoglahoo (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I think I am seeing some of the fin and tail come back as opaque today


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes that's how they will sometimes.


----------

